# MTB-Route ab Bad Schwalbach



## Lexalex (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

kann mir jemnd einen schönen Rundkurs ab Bad Schwalbach (Taunus) oder einen entsprechenden Link empfehlen?

Grüsse
Felix


----------



## Berg-abfahrer (4. Mai 2006)

Hi,

wir haben eine Tour zusammen gestellt die über Schlangenbad führt. Das sind von Bad Schwalbach aus nochmal ca. 8 KM mehr:

Ein Roadbook ist auch dabei, das Problem ist, das die Tour ab Frauenstein beginnt. Du kannst aber auch zwischendrin einsteigen, ist dann aber evtl. etwas komplizierter mit den Wegepunkten.

http://www.bergabfahrer.de/Touren/FrRu/index.html

Touren gibts in der Ecke auf jeden Fall genug. (Hohe Wurzel, Platte, Eiserne Hand, Hallgartener Zange...)

Viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berg-abfahrer (4. Mai 2006)

Hi,

wir haben eine Tour zusammen gestellt die über Schlangenbad führt. Das sind von Bad Schwalbach aus nochmal ca. 8 KM mehr:

Ein Roadbook ist auch dabei, das Problem ist, das die Tour ab Frauenstein beginnt. Du kannst aber auch zwischendrin einsteigen, ist dann aber evtl. etwas komplizierter mit den Wegepunkten.

http://www.bergabfahrer.de/Touren/FrRu/index.html

Touren gibts in der Ecke auf jeden Fall genug. (Hohe Wurzel, Platte, Eiserne Hand, Hallgartener Zange...) 

Viel Spass!


----------



## Morti (5. Mai 2006)

hallo,

also rund um schwalbach kannst du nix verkehrt machen. da gibts singletrails ohne ende die auch von auswärtigen leicht gefunden werden. wenn du dich gar nicht auskennst, startest du am besten vom kurpark aus.
dort einfach auf die wanderwegschilder achten.

ansonsten gibts noch den aarhöhenweg, der gegenüber dem bahnhof startet. 
wenn du die aarstrasse nach adolfseck fährst, beginnt dort auch der limeswanderweg der bis nach bad ems führt.

falls du länger in bad schwalbach bist, kann ich dich auch gerne mal mitnehmen und dir paar trails zeigen. gps-daten zu den oben genannten wegen hab ich auch.

grüße
andreas


----------



## #easy# (10. Mai 2006)

Also wir fahren zu 90% in Heidenrod durch den Wald. Sind von Bad Schwalbach so 8km Richtung Nastätten. Man kann sich ja mal treffen?

easy


----------



## SK-PA.ul (10. Mai 2006)

menschen aus der heimat  
ich fass es nicht! 
@ easy   
woher genau kommst du? ich komme aus huppert  vielleicht kann man ja mal ne runde drehen....im schönen heidenrod!
@lexalex
wenn du dich von schwalbach aus jenseits der bäderstrasse hältst, kommst du richtung rhein. da gibt es endlose wege....hoch und runter.


----------



## #easy# (11. Mai 2006)

aus Huppert ich fasse es nicht Ich komme aus Niedermeilingen, wir können uns ja mal am Sonntag am Egenrother Stock treffen so um 10.00 Uhr und dann fahren wir mal ne Runde.

easy


----------



## SK-PA.ul (11. Mai 2006)

Am Sonntag ist doch.....Muttertag 
wenn ich da weg bin, kann es sein, dass mich meine frau köpft. 
.......wobei.....ab 10...bis 13....hmmmm....schick mal bitte ne pn, dann machen wir was aus


----------



## Morti (11. Mai 2006)

als geborener Laafeseller kenn ich mich auch bei den heidenroder trails aus 
wenn ihr nen heidenroder biketreff veranstaltet bin ich auch dabei.....


----------



## SK-PA.ul (11. Mai 2006)

ja fein! dachte, hier würde jeder nur noch mim auto fahren 
"wir" also easy und ich, treffen uns am so um 10 am egenrother stock...denke nicht, dass du da stören würdest...schick mal ne pn, wenn du interesse hast


----------



## rider1912 (1. August 2006)

hey easy hÃ¤tte nicht gedacht dass ich hier jemanden von den meilinger schlammwÃ¼hlern treffe sag mal habt ihr euch mal gedanken wegen der diesjÃ¤hrigen eurobike gemacht oder hat dir mein onkel noch nichts davon erzÃ¤hlt
ich wollt am 31.8. fahren und die karte wird so um die 10 â¬ kosten na dann meld dich mal grÃ¼Ãe aus zorn von dem mit dem scalpel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmi_Hendrix (22. August 2006)

Guuuude,

Ich bin auch Dorfsverwandt mit euch, komm aus Aarbergen-Kettenbach, hab nen Kumpel in Laufenselden (L.A.), der sich ein Corratec Fully gekauft hat, ich werd mir bald auch ein Hardtail zulegen, bald hab ich die Kohle und hab das Radon ZR Pro 06, dann kann ich mich mal per PN bei euch melden ;-) 

Wir sind beide 14, aber das macht ja nix, dadurch dass wir ca 1,90m sind, sieht man das ja nicht, wir fahren oft so 20km Runden, von L.A. bis nach Limburg und so ;-) 


Vll sieht man sich ja mal ;-)


----------



## hagilein (27. August 2006)

hey ihr süßen ich komme aus l.a. un heidenrod isses geilste.... besonders der parkplatzt von l.a.... huppert....


----------



## hagilein (27. August 2006)

ich bin der mim corratec fully


----------



## Timmi_Hendrix (27. August 2006)

Ja, schön. Nur dass wir alle nicht Humosexuell sind, wie du es bist (Hey ihr Süßen) 


Man Tom, Mach dich doch nicht zum Affen


----------



## hagilein (27. August 2006)

ähm 20 km wärn ein wech nach diez tim un ganz nebenbei fahr ich auch längere touren( beispiel jetzt im urlaub in ungarn 80 km singletrails hoch un runner )


----------



## hagilein (27. August 2006)

un nich so bescheiden tim 50 km am stück sinn für dich acuh nur geringst en problem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmi_Hendrix (28. August 2006)

Jo, Touren sind kein Problem, mir gehts mehr ums rumrasen im Wald 

Bin ja kein Rennradfahrer...  


Außer du, du kaufst dir die schlecht geeignetesten Reifen, en MTB und fährst dazu noch Straßentouren, wobei deine Reifen so viel Rollwiederstand haben, wie'n Würfel.


----------



## hagilein (28. August 2006)

wer? ich? ne die reifen sin ganz jut nur auf den trails vom tokaier tv turm grauch ich breitere un was den roll-wiederstand angeht sinn die vollkommen in ordnung.... un von den 850 km die ich bisher damit gefahn bin war knapp die hälfte strasse un mehr nich un dafür sinn die reifen gut, obwohl ich mir auch breitere griffigere reifen zulegen werde, sobald die im arsch sinn un die anhaltende ebbe auf meim konto weg is........


----------



## Timmi_Hendrix (28. August 2006)

Jaja du Philosoph, ich mach dir gleich mal nen philosophischen Einlauf dann wirste sehn was 850km am laufenden Band sind !!!


----------



## hagilein (28. August 2006)

die reifen warn schon dran....


----------



## SK-PA.ul (6. September 2006)

hagilein schrieb:
			
		

> besonders der parkplatzt von l.a.... huppert....


 dass ihr das immer noch glaubt....  dann werd ich da unten am Weiher mal ein Paar Nägel streuen, damit Du nicht auf den Parkplatz kommst


----------



## Timmi_Hendrix (7. September 2006)

Geil  

@SkaPaul: Wann hast du mal Zeit um ne kleine Runde zu machen, oder wo fährst du immer? PS: Wohne 8min von Laufenselden weg, Kettenbach


----------



## SK-PA.ul (7. September 2006)

8 Min aber nur auf dem hinweg 
Können gerne mal was ausmachen...der "easy" ist derzeit am jammern und nimmt eine schöpferiche Pause


----------



## Timmi_Hendrix (7. September 2006)

Ja mit dem Rad brauch ich mind. 25min.

Die 8min sind vom Autofahren gemeint


----------



## SK-PA.ul (8. September 2006)

Wer fährt denn mit dem auto  
Am We sind wir unterwegs...schick mal ne pn wenn du interesse hast


----------



## Timmi_Hendrix (8. September 2006)

Nächstes WE, da hab ich mein neues Bike, isn Hardtail Radon ZR Pro 06


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hagilein (8. September 2006)

ja.... wenn de timmi was mit dir ausgemcht hat komm ich enfach mit kein bock da mich zu bekümmern......


----------



## Timmi_Hendrix (9. September 2006)

Maul, dich nehmen wir schon mit :-D


----------



## hagilein (10. September 2006)

na denn find ich sehr sozial von euch


----------

